# Dynamic prices of airline tickets.



## suyash24seven (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,
I am a final year student of Motilal Nehru National Institute of Technology, and I will be extremely grateful if you can please spare 2 minutes of your time and fill this questionnaire regarding dynamic pricing of airline tickets. It is for a very important project in my curriculum.

*docs.google.com/forms/d/1KX4PgLK0zAKFE-NdktvlWKl9jmsG4Y-pmXHpt5O_o_c/viewform?usp=send_form

Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Naveen.S (Apr 27, 2014)

Done !


----------



## suyash24seven (Apr 27, 2014)

Naveen.S said:


> Done !



Thanks a lot Naveen. I really appreciate it


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 27, 2014)

OK, Done


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 27, 2014)

Done. I'm completely against this dynamic fare. It should be consistent across all the time like as in railways.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2014)

Done!


----------



## suyash24seven (Apr 28, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> OK, Done





vickybat said:


> Done!



thanks a lot. you guys are great!! 



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Done. I'm completely against this dynamic fare. It should be consistent across all the time like as in railways.



thanks for responding. IRCTC is contemplating dynamic fares. i will analyze the responses, and accordingly will send recommendations to IRCTC regarding the same. since my institute is an "institute of national importance" and my guide is a senior professor here, who knows it might even have some effect!


----------



## snap (Apr 28, 2014)

filled


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 28, 2014)

Dynamic pricing has already started in trains with Delhi mumbai route as first target. They have rolled out plans to introduce this in 7 routes.


----------

